# Bromeliads turning purple



## A&MGecko (Sep 17, 2010)

I have 3 bromeliads in my tank, 2 of them are turning purple and 1 is staying green, are they dieing? To much light? To little?


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

we need a pic, good lighting can bring out many good colors, poor lighting with certain types turns them green, kinda just depends on type.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

You know out here in Arizona we have a cactus that is an epitight (Suck at spelling) called prickly pear... It has a tendency to turn purple during the summer then go back to green... It just might be a cycle of the plant


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

frogmanroth said:


> we need a pic, good lighting can bring out many good colors, poor lighting with certain types turns them green, kinda just depends on type.


Some of mine turn purple under my lighting. So, this could be a good thing but pictures would help us.


----------



## A&MGecko (Sep 17, 2010)

And this one is staying still pretty green but I do see some purple coming out of this one as well, I hope I am not losing them all.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Yeah, that's the result of the broms receiving some good lighting. Nothing to worry about. They look great!


----------



## A&MGecko (Sep 17, 2010)

Awesome I was worrying about it, thought they were going to die on me.
Thanks.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Well this story had a happy ending - instead of dieing your actually doing everything right haha expect them to continue coloring up nicely


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Expect your viv to look _awesome_ with different colored broms in the next few months


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah seriously, what kind of lighting are you using? I wish my broms looked like that.


----------



## A&MGecko (Sep 17, 2010)

lol, plain old home depot shop lights, I am glad my plant are doing fine.


----------

